# Gnome 3.8 und Systemd -  Ein offener Brief

## ChrisJumper

Sehr geehrtes Gnome-Team,

Danke für ca. 14 Stunden sinnloses kompilieren, bei dem Versuch Systemd nicht zu verwenden. @gnome-team.

Immerhin habe ich jetzt festgestellt das sich die Pakete nicht mischen lassen ohne das die Gnome-Shell dauernd abstürzt. Statt neue Features mit aller Macht euren Nutzern auf zu zwingen, solltet ihr lieber versuchen eure Pakete etwas stabiler zu gestalten. Auch so das man Gnome 3.6 auch bequem mit Teilen auf Gnome 3.8 mischen kann, ohne das gleich alles zusammen fällt.

Ich verstehe zwar das ihr versucht dem Nutzer neue Erfahrungen zu Zeigen, aber was ist mit den vielen Leuten die einfach ihren System-Initialisierungsprozess nicht migrieren möchten, nur damit Gnome jetzt bequem aus dem Tiefschlaf starten kann?

Beim nächsten mal macht ihr bitte auch ein Paket für openrc! Generell finde ich eure Ambitionen unterstützenswert, doch bevor ihr zum Mond fliegt solltet ihr noch mal alles genau durch gehen ob es zum Abflug bereit ist.

Bis ihr soweit seit wechsle ich nochmal zum KDE-Team. Die Zeit mit euch war schön!

Euer, 

chrisjumper

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bis ihr soweit seit wechsle ich nochmal zum KDE-Team.

 

Dann mal viel Spaß damit:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317260

Ansonsten hat mv schon gesagt, dass das gentoo-gnome-team da wenig machen kann, wenn sich upstream in den Kopf gesetzt hat, nur noch systemd zu unterstützen. (AFAIK kamen die patches während eines minor upgrades von 3.8...)

Da so ziemlich alle DEs systemd-support integrieren (und das über kurz oder lang Probleme bereiten wird, da upower und polkit recht eng mit login/seat/... manager - consolekit, systemd-logind - verwoben sind) ist die einzige Chance KEIN DE zu verwenden. Nimm nen WM ala awesome oder fluxbox und sei glücklich  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

So, aus Langeweile hab ich mich gefügt und installiere auf dem ersten Rechner systemd. Es stellt sich hier noch nicht so kompliziert da, wie ich mir das zuerst vorgestellt hatte und die meisten meiner Anwendungen pflegen sich fast schon von selbst ein.

Dennoch ein unfeiner Zug. Es dauerte ein wenig bis ich merkte das ich keine komplizierte Änderungen an meinem Dateisystem vornehmen muss. Und die Wahrscheinlichkeit nachher ein System zu haben das nicht mehr booten kann, relativ gering ist. Am liebsten hätte ich für eine kurze Zeit die Mögichkeit gehabt mit einem Kernel per systemd und dem anderen per openrc zu booten.

Bis auf "ein komplettes System update" durchzuführen. Ist der Aufwand bisher relativ gering. Aber wie das immer so ist: Alles neue, das unbekannt viel Zeit für eine Migration in Anspruch nimmt ist besonders dann wenn man grade eigentlich keine Zeit hat sehr ärgerlich.

Update: Erledigt :) Das einzige was Anfangs nicht klappte war die Netzwerkkonfiguration. Generell ist systemd noch etwas ungewohnt, aber nicht kompliziert. Das System startet jetzt sogar noch ein wenig schneller. Gnome 3.8 funktioniert auch wie gewohnt.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn man sich erstmal an systemd gewöhnt hat ist das schlimmste schon überstanden, denn eigentlich ist es in der Handhabung doch recht einfach. Und vermutlich gestaltet sich der Umstieg für einige nur deshalb so schwierig weil in ihrer Vorstellung ein Linux ohne init für sie schon fast kein Linux mehr ist. Aber das soll jetzt nicht heißen das systemd perfekt wäre, es gibt Dinge die besser sein könnten (journal wahlweise als text und mehr Aufteilungsmöglichkeiten der root Partition wäre schön).

 *https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317260 wrote:*   

> Solved - by switching to systemd

 

Tja das werden wir in nächster zeit wohl noch öfters zu lesen bekommen.  :Wink: 

Allerdings sollten sich gerade die KDE-Devs mit sowas zurückhalten denn ihre DE dürfte systemd wesentlich besser unterstützen als jetzt. Der KDE kann auf einem Linux mit systemd wo kein kdm verwendet wird, ohne gepatchte "kde-base/libkworkspace" nicht mal den Computer herunterfahren/neustarten und das schon seit etlichen Versionen. Hoffentlich ist dieses mangelnde Interesse an einer Korrektur nur der konzentrierten Arbeite an KDE 4.11 und KDE 5 geschuldet und nicht ein versteckter Hinweis auf Uneinigkeit unter den Devs bezüglich systemd.

Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab, zu Gnome hab ich eigentlich nur eines zu sagen: "RIP..."

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Also wo bei meinen ersten Gehversuchen der dbus abrauchte konnte systemd wenigstens noch in eine emergency-console booten (was eigentlich nichts anderes war als eine normale Console ohne logind session) und dort war es ein leichtes dbus wieder zum laufen zu bekommen.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Aug 14, 2013 5:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm....

wahrscheinlich ist es ein natürlicher Zyklus. Die Software wird immer komplexer und dadurch das viele Leute daran arbeiten dann auch wieder stabil. Ist sie dann einmal entsprechend stabil steigt umgekehrt der Grad für den Aufwand neue Funktionen einzubauen aufgrund der Komplexität.

Dann ist irgendwann der Punkt erreicht wo man lieber eine Art Neuanfang machen möchte. Wenn es dann wieder hinreichend instabil ist, gibt es viele Stellen an denen man schrauben kann. Letztlich ist das was so viele Open-Source Menschen und vor allem jüngere Leute auch anzieht. Zu einfach darf ein Problem nicht sein aber auch nicht zu komplex. Alles was dazwischen liegt ist dann willkommen. Deswegen haben wir keine perfekten Werkzeuge sondern mögen es immer wieder von vorne an zu fangen.

Unabhängig von der Mobile-Sache finde ich die Ausrichtungen von Gnome wirklich ganz anders als die von KDE. Beide gefallen mir dennoch sehr gut. Ich benutze Gnome gerne für das Arbeiten mit vielen Fenstern als auch die Medienanbindung mag ich. KDE ist eher ein stabiler, zuverlässiger Alleskönner. Computer-Einsteiger von denen es ja auch immer mehr gibt finden sich hier viel leichter mit Gnome zurecht als mit einem KDE.

Die Probleme die du beschreibst mv sind wirklich gruselig, ich möchte ganz bestimmt nicht in die Situation kommen. Richtet sich systemd nach dem einmaligen Start denn automatisch als default ein? Probiert hab ich das jetzt noch nicht, aber mir war so als beschreiben die Dokumentationen eine einmalige Initialisierung von Systemd und später setzen die automatischen Skripte welche die Migrationen konfigurieren auch einen Link auf die /usr/systemd/systemd.

Sicher bin ich mir noch nicht ob systemd ohne diesen Parameter wieder mit openrc booted. Für den Notfall habe ich aktuell noch beide Skripte am laufen, ein Zustand den ich in den nächsten Wochen säubern möchte. Aktuell habe ich aber hier lediglich den Hotfix-Zustand und noch keine Zeit gefunden mich intensiver damit zu beschäftigen.

[*] Auf einem Rechner habe ich eine Race-Condition die wohl die Soundkarte nicht richtig initialisiert. Da wird wohl pulseaudio nicht rechtzeitig (zu früh oder zu spät) gestartet. So das ich nur eine Default/Dummy Einstellung nach dem Booten haben und keinen Ton.

[*] Mein Swapfile wird nicht eingebunden. Es befindet sich auf einer Partition die ebenfalls einen Eintrag in der fstab-Datei hat. Eben wie bei dir beschrieben in der Reihenfolge. Der Mount-Generator kann mit Swap-Befehl und einer Datei scheinbar nicht umgehen.

Ein anderes Problem das ich habe und seit dem Aufgetreten ist, ist das die Anordnung meiner Bildschirme durcheinander ist und Xorg die Konfigurations-Dateien dazu nicht berücksichtigt. Mit xrandr ist das schnell wieder zurückgesetzt aber ich hätte schon lieber das dies sofort beim Booten berücksichtigt wird.

Grüße

ChrisJumper

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

@mv

Viellicht wäre es sinnvoller die Hardwareuhr überall auf UTC umzustellen und Windows das per Registry beizubringen:

 *utc.reg wrote:*   

> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\TimeZoneInformation]
> 
> "RealTimeIsUniversal"=dword:00000001

 

Und wegen der mount-Reihenfolge aus fstab:

Gemäß Mangape von "systemd-fstab-generator" gibt es spezielle Optionen die von diesem Generator interpretiert werden, möglicherweise ist da auch eine dabei mit deren Hilfe die Abhängigkeiten gesteuert werden können. Allerdings gebe ich zu das es schöner wäre wenn der Generator sich hier gleich verhalten würde wie es unter dem alten init auch der Fall war.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

Ich lasse mir das systemd nicht aufzwingen. Da ich aber im Moment nicht gerade viel Zeit zum Umschauen und Einrichten eines anderen DE oder WM habe, nutze ich für mich jetzt lightdm anstatt gdm.

----------

## musv

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ob so etwas wie squash_dir möglich ist, muss ich noch testen. Auf den ersten Blick scheint es nicht möglich zu sein.

 

Wenn du damit den Portage als Squash-Image mit UnionFS meinst, das hab ich bei mir zum Laufen gekriegt. Ist aber eher eine Art Hack.  Funktioniert bisher aber problemlos. Im Einsatz ist Aufs3.3. Ich hoffe, dass OverlayFS bald in den Kernel kommt.

```
[Unit]

Description=Squash Portage

Requires=local-fs.target usr-portage.mount

After=local-fs.target usr-portage.mount

[Service]

Type=oneshot

RemainAfterExit=yes

EnvironmentFile=/etc/conf.d/squash_portage.conf

ExecStart=/etc/systemd/scripts/squash_portage_start_aufs

ExecStop=/etc/systemd/scripts/squash_portage_update

ExecStopPost=-/bin/umount -t aufs "$PORTDIR"

ExecStopPost=-/sbin/rmmod aufs

ExecStopPost=-/bin/rm -rf "$PORTAGE_RW"

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/squash_portage.conf

# SQFS_DIRNAME points to the directory that will contain the sqfs

# images, recommended value is /var/tmp

SQFS_DIRNAME="/var/portage"

# Leave PORTAGE_RW empty for use with tmpfs, a ram-based filesystem,

# This is recommended unless you are short of RAM

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTAGE_RW="/dev/shm/.portage-rw"

SQFS=CUR="$SQFS_DIRNAME/portage.sqfs"

SQFS_NEW="$SQFS_DIRNAME/portage-current.sqfs"

SQFS_OLD="$SQFS_DIRNAME/portage-old.sqfs"

SQFS_OTPS="-force-uid portage -force-gid portage -no-duplicates"
```

```
#!/bin/sh

[ -f /etc/conf.d/squash_portage.conf ] && source /etc/conf.d/squash_portage.conf || exit 1

modprobe aufs

if ! [[ $(grep -s $'\taufs$' /proc/filesystems) ]] ; then

        logger "Squash_Portage: ERROR: aufs filesystem support is not available."

        exit 1

fi

mkdir -p "$PORTAGE_RW"

chmod 750 "$PORTAGE_RW"

chown portage:portage "$PORTAGE_RW"

mount -t aufs -o nodev,noexec,br=$PORTAGE_RW=rw:$PORTDIR=ro aufs $PORTDIR
```

```
#!/bin/sh

# parse make.conf

[ -f /etc/conf.d/squash_portage.conf ] && source /etc/conf.d/squash_portage.conf || exit 1

# check overlay dir

[ -d "$PORTAGE_RW" ] || exit 1

if [ $(du -s --exclude=.w* $PORTAGE_RW | cut -f 1) -gt 4 ]; then

        logger "Squash_Portage: changes detected"

        mv -f $SQFS_NEW $SQFS_OLD

        mksquashfs $PORTDIR $SQFS_NEW $SQFS_OPTS 2> /dev/null

        ln -sf $SQFS_NEW $SQFS_CUR

        rm -f $SQFS_OLD

else

        logger "Squash_Portage: No changes detected, skipping update."

fi
```

```
[Unit]

Description=/usr/portage Squash-Portage

BindsTo=squash_portage.service

Before=squash_portage.service

[Mount]

What=/var/portage/portage-current.sqfs

Where=/usr/portage

Type=squashfs

Options=loop,nodev,noexec
```

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Benutzung des aktuellen squashmount statt squash_dir oder gar von Minimalskripten wie Deinem empfehlen: squashmount nutzt die ganzen mit der jahrelangen Nutzung von squash_dir gemachten Erfahrungen.

 Oh? Ich lese daraus, dass ich squash_dir-13.2 durch squashmount-2.6 ersetzen sollte? Ich nutze sqush_dir schon lange (nach deiner Anleitung) erfolgreich für /var/db, /var/lib/layman, /usr/portage und /usr/share/texmf-dist. Großartiges System!

----------

## musv

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich nutze sqush_dir schon lange (nach deiner Anleitung) erfolgreich für /var/db, /var/lib/layman, /usr/portage und /usr/share/texmf-dist. Großartiges System!

 

Ich hab übrigens layman gleich nach /usr/portage/local verschoben. Damit steckt das im Squash-Portage drin. Für den Rest sehe ich keine so große Notwendigkeit, dass in eine Squash-Dir zu stopfen.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Ich nutze sqush_dir schon lange (nach deiner Anleitung) erfolgreich für /var/db, /var/lib/layman, /usr/portage und /usr/share/texmf-dist. Großartiges System! 
> 
> Ich hab übrigens layman gleich nach /usr/portage/local verschoben. Damit steckt das im Squash-Portage drin. Für den Rest sehe ich keine so große Notwendigkeit, dass in eine Squash-Dir zu stopfen.

 

Und da ich keinen "tree im tree" haben will, liegen hier alle repos in /var/repositories  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Und was genau hat man davon wenn das alles in so ein SquashFS verfrachtet wird?

Ohne jetzt jemandem auf die Füsse treten zu wollen, aber wenn das ganze auf einer Partition mit halbwegs brauchbarem Filesystem liegt scheint mir das ziemlich überflüssig zu sein.

----------

## musv

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Und was genau hat man davon wenn das alles in so ein SquashFS verfrachtet wird?

 

Gibt zumindest in meinem Fall 2 gute Gründe für den Portage Tree als SquashFS:

Ich hab 3 Rechner mit Gentoo. Ich mach auf einem Rechner ein Portage Update und schieb die Datei dann einfach auf die anderen Rechner rüber - inklusive Overlays.

Der Portage Tree ist damit bei mir nur ca. 50 mb groß.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

>  Falls es mal wieder einen Checksummen-Fehler gibt, weil irgendein Manifest nicht rechtzeitig gesynct wurde, kann man einfach 
> 
> ```
> # rm -rf $PFAD_ZU_CHANGES/$BÖSES_DIRECTORY
> 
> ...

 

das ist auch ohne squash möglich... oder was macht squashmount beim remount alles?

 *mv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ist schon ganz praktisch, wenn man mit einem neuen Patch herumspielt und den im Fall von Kompilationsfehlern ggf. schnell rückgängig machen kann. 

 

einen patch kannst du auch mit patch -R auch rückgängig machen. Gut wenn man ein patch set verwendet oder gar nach dem einstpielen des patches an den Dateien herumeditiert hat. Dann ist deine variante "schneller".

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Bei mir startet Systemd in der Tat ein ganzes Stück schneller. Und das kann nicht nur an Dash liegen. Übrigens hab ich das Booten mit Dash nie hinbekommen. Spätestens bei MySQL stieg das System aus. 

Und noch einen negativen Aspekt gab es bei OpenRC:

Vor ca. 2 Jahren stieß ich auf dieses Problem. Ich nutzte gern WOL, um meinen Rechner bei Bedarf hochfahren zu können. Ende 2011 funktionierte das plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel nicht mehr. Ich suchte mich dumm und dämlich (Netzwerkkonfiguration, ethtool, Kernel, BIOS), kam aber zu keiner Lösung. Nach dem Umstieg auf Systemd war die Funktionalität auf einmal wieder da. 

Trotz das viele Punkte gegen Systemd sprechen (Log, undurchsichtig, Poettering), hab ich mittlerweile damit weniger Probleme als mit OpenRC vorher.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

 *mv wrote:*   

> Diese Probleme "verschwinden" deswegen mit systemd, weil diese Dienste dort einfach gar nicht gestartet werden. 

 

Die MySQL-Unit (ok, ist mittlerweile MariaDB) musste ich in der Tat erst besorgen. Das Teil wird aber bei mir standardmäßig gestartet. Auf meinem Desktop-Rechner brauch ich das für mein Wiki, und auf dem HTPC will XBMC darauf zugreifen. 

Bei meinem Desktoprechner (mit MySQL und Apache) bin ich nach dem Grub in ca. 2-3 Sekunden im KDM. Die gleiche Zeit braucht mein HTPC, um bis zum XBMC vorzustoßen. XBMC braucht dann zum Laden schon noch so 5-10 Sekunden. Der HTPC brauchte früher ca. 1 Minute für die gleiche Aufgabe. Lag daran, dass halt erst auf das Netz gewartet werden musste, dann startete der VDR, MySQL blockierte ebenfalls noch irgendetwas. Das läuft halt jetzt alles parallel ab. 

 *mv wrote:*   

> Zu Wake-On-Lan kann ich nichts sagen. Das hängt vielleicht ebenfalls mit einem Dienst zusammen der unter openrc gestartet wird und den es unter systemd nicht gibt, aber das ist nur wilde Spekulation.

 

Ähm andersrum. Unter OpenRC ging es seit 2011 nicht mehr. Mit Systemd funktionierte es auf einmal wieder out of the Box. Dabei hab ich unter Systemd auch nur eine statische Netzwerkkonfiguration:

```
[Unit]

Description=Static Network Connectivity

Wants=network.target

Before=network.target

[Service]

Type=oneshot

RemainAfterExit=yes

EnvironmentFile=/etc/conf.d/network

ExecStart=/bin/ip link set dev ${interface} up

ExecStart=/bin/ip addr add ${address}/${netmask} broadcast ${broadcast} dev ${interface}

ExecStart=/bin/ip route add default via ${gateway}

ExecStop=/bin/ip addr flush dev ${interface}

ExecStop=/bin/ip link set ${interface} down

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target
```

(IP, Netmask usw. stehen dann in /etc/conf.d/network)

Ich muss zugeben, dass viele Systemd-Units auf meinem System ziemliche Frickellösungen sind. Allgemein stabil sind die keinesfalls. Vermutlich fehlen da auch so einige Abhängigkeiten, die zwingend benötigt werden. Aber in den 6 Monaten, seit ich jetzt Systemd verwende, musste ich seit der Anfangsinstallation nie mehr an den Scripten rumbasteln. Es funktioniert einfach stabil und schnell.

----------

## artbody

 :Embarassed: 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß das Gnome 3 wie eine Daumen-schubser-Handy-Oberfläche  ausschaut ,

-  irgendwie nicht mehr vernünftig configurierbar ist und mit einer PC-Desktop Oberfläche nichts mehr gemeinsam hat ...

So finde ich daß es weder den Namen Gnome verdient hat noch auf einem PC etwas zu suchen hat! weil diverse andere nicht Gnomeprogramme erst gar nicht als ICON auftauchen (so ein Müll)

UND besser als MINI Gnome oder Gnome Handy ALS Eigenständige Entwicklung besser dran gewesen wären

So muß man es wohl als MASK eintragen und nie wieder anschauen !

SCHADE

( ein Schelm wer da böse Mächte im Hintergrund sieht)

SO 2 Neuinstalationen (AMD 64 X2 / Atlon 32)  auf je einer 2ter Festplatte mit SYSTEMD 

(Plus mehrere Versuche auf einer VM ... mit einem Gentoo, einem Sabayon und einem Suse 13.01)

Also bei mir startet das grafische System auf 2 älteren Rechnern  (AMD 64 X2 / Atlon 32) mit NVIDIA Grafikchips (GeForce 6150 / Geforce 4) GAR NICHT 

Weder mit dem passenden NvidiaTreiber NOCH unter nuoveau

Systemd meldet gerade noch daß er GDM started und setzt ein grünes [ok]

Aber nach wie vor ist nur die Konsole sichtbar

Noch nichtmal eine xorg.log wurde geschrieben ..uah wtf

Auf der Console schreibt mir ständig "irgendein log daemon" irgendwelche USB meldungen

??? 

welcher hirnrissige Programmierer kommt auf solch einen Quatsch? dies direkt auf die Konsole zu schicken ???  :Embarassed: 

klar zeigt ein 

```
ls /usr/lib/systemd/system
```

alles mögliche an NUR sieht man davon auf der konsole nicht viel UND dann kommen noch 20 Zeilen vom USB ... und einige Sekunden später gleich nochmal USB ....wtf  :Embarassed: 

also 

```
ls /usr/lib/systemd/system >>sysd.txt
```

rufe ich 

```
nano sysd.txt
```

 auf schreibt mir doch dieser logdaemon diese scheiß USB .. meldungen auch mitten in den Text rein .... uaaahhhh wtf who did this hack????  :Embarassed: 

*.service *.target *.path *.socket ???? keep things simple !!!

Das ganze Theater hatte ich mit /etc/init.d/prog start / stop NIE

( ein Schelm wer da böse Mächte im Hintergrund sieht)

Wenn ich mir die in letzter Zeit auftretenden Probleme bei nahezu jedem Update anschaue, kommt man schnell auf den Gedanken, daß unter den Entwicklern "schwarze Schafe" eingeschleust wurden die das gesamte nur noch für Fachleute brauchbar machen. Dies besonders deshalb, weil die Dokumentation zur Installation inzwischen mit Systemd völlig unbrauchbar ist.

Man muß sich erst durch X Seitenverweise arbeiten, welche man aber erst hier im Forum und NICHT in der Dokumentation findet ... etc 

Das sind sooooo viele unötige Stunden die ein jeder USER hier aufbringen muß, 

ganz zu schweigen von den unzähligen Stunden um hier im Forum das passende als Antwort zu finden 

und noch mehr der Stunden für all jene welche diese Fragen hier beantworten ...(letzteren sei dank ...)

z.B. älteres dmraid funktioniert auch schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr..

und läßt sich nur noch manuel einbinden ... obwohl es beim booten erkannt wird .. usw wtf  :Embarassed: 

z.B. der Hirnriss mit eth0 

NEUSPRECH enp1s2 (IRGENDEINE unvorhersehbare Benennung und NICHT in der Installdokumentation)   :Embarassed: 

KEEP THINGS SIMPLE !!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

So daß das Dampf ablassen war weis ich selbst, ich hoffe aber daß das mal bei solchen Entwicklern ankommt.

----------

## Erdie

Um mal auf den urspünglichen Brief zurückzukommen. Ich fürchte, die sehen ihre "Kunden" eher in der Ubuntu Community und soche Exoten wir wir, die  es  wagen zu migrieren statt alles from stratch  neu zu installieren, interessieren da weniger. Hoffentlich spingt KDE nicht so schnell auf den Zug, sonst  kehre ich irgendwann auf bash - only zurück, Das würde bestimmt recht stabil laufen.

----------

## ulenrich

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß das Gnome 3 wie eine Daumen-schubser-Handy-Oberfläche  ausschaut ,
> 
> -  irgendwie nicht mehr vernünftig configurierbar ist und mit einer PC-Desktop Oberfläche nichts mehr gemeinsam hat ...
> 
> So finde ich daß es weder den Namen Gnome verdient hat noch auf einem PC etwas zu suchen hat! 

 Genau!

Die Gnome Leute waren neidisch auf den Google Android Erfolg und gehen von der These der Desktop ist tot aus. Deswegen entwickeln sie mit möglichst einfachen Mitteln um dem Vorbild hinterher zu kommen. Deswegen ist auch Gdm nichts weiter alse eine Gnome User Sitzung, und kein spezifischer Ansatz für das Login (wie das kommende sddm). Daher frage ich mich, wenn Du dies alles weisst, wieso versuchst Du es überhaupt mit Gdm:

 *Quote:*   

> Systemd meldet gerade noch daß er GDM started und setzt ein grünes [ok]

 

Die Theorie der Redhat_GnomeOS_systemd_conspiracy ist schon lange von mir als Lüge entlarvt worden, weil systemd viel besser mit Kde läuft. Dass ich gegen solche vereinfachenden Schlagworte und Hetztiraden im englischen Forum vorgegangen bin, hat mir dort den plural Titel "herd of sycophants" eingebracht  :Smile: 

Das heisst aber nicht, dass ich etwas gegen Auswahlmöglichkeiten habe. Warum sich nur auf systemd verlassen? Schon lange habe ich gedacht was jeitzt diskutiert wird. Hoffentlich zerstreiten sich die Leute nicht vor dem Loslegen ...

Die "Herde" der gegen systemd eingestellten Gentooler hat sich zu lange auf ihre eigenen Vorurteile verlassen und ist dadurch etwas überrascht worden, als die meisten Upstream Entwickler auf systemd setzten. Im Forum war das Hauptargument gegen systemd damals, es sei eine gegen die Unix Philosophie gerichtete "vertical integration". Keiner ausser mir kam auf die Idee, dass diese vertikale Integration von Linux als System genau das ist, was Entwickler als dringend nachfragen werden. Im Gegenteil gingen die meisten davon aus, dass ein Entwickler namens LP mit einer Jugendsünde "pulseaudio" am Hacken scheitern muss.

----------

## schmidicom

Was ich nicht verstehe sind solche Leute die sich einerseits darüber beschweren das systemd sich zu viel unter den Nagel reißt (wobei sich diese Teile meist auch abschalten/ignorieren lassen) und dann fast im gleichen Atemzug mit sowas rum nölen wie "Wähhhh mein systemd sagt mir nicht warum mein Gnome nicht mehr gnoment". Wenn damals unter init etwas nicht startete gab es auch nicht immer eine sinnvolle Fehlermeldung, sofern es überhaupt eine gab, und wenn es darum ging die initscripte auseinander nehmen zu müssen um so wenigstens ansatzweise nachvollziehen zu können wo es eventuell scheitert stand man meistens wie der berühmte Esel am Berg.Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Dec 06, 2013 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## artbody

Naja für mich war/ist das gnome als Oberfläche selbst nicht der springende Punkt an dem ich mich jetzt ewig aufhalten würde, gibt ja genug andere Oberflächen .

Ich habe eben nur einige Tools aus dem Gnomeprojekt immer gerne benutzt und kurzerhand

Instalalation stage3 nach doc's ...

```
emerge Gnome gdm ... enlightenment(16er) ...
```

Kernel etc ...

dann noch den Nvidia treiber 

/etc/init.d/xdm start .. und schon lief ein neues System

ich denke das Problem liegt eher darin, daß man unter linux / unix das init gewohnt war und ist.

es einfach und ÜBERALL dokumentiert ist.

Also auch bei den Installations Doc's auf Gentoo

NICHT SO bei systemd, denn da muß man erst im Wiki lesen, dann muß man das selbständig umsetzen, was für einen geübteren gentoo user ja noch machbar ist, aber nicht für einen NEULING !! Und warum die USB .. meldungen, wahrscheinlich vom kernel selbst auf die Console geschickt werden versteht auch keine Sau ...

Ich seh mich selbst zwar sicher nicht als Neuling, da bei mir Linux schon seit 1994 (damals ne Suse3.x) am laufen ist, ich über diverse andere Distributionen 2005 dann bei gentoo gelandet bin. Aber ich will eigentlich mit dem Rechner arbeiten ! und nicht ständig irgendwelchen Häggar's-Profilierungs-Problemchen hinterher googlen.

So geschen auch bei meinem Lieblingsbeispiel aus der Episode "Hirnriss beim Häggar" mit der Netzwerkkarte als eth0 wie überall dokumentiert... diese plötzlich nach Update nicht mehr existiert ??

also um als Neuling oder Nichtwissender zu wissen warum de ETH0 nicht mehr existiert , um dann mit dmesg etc zu erkennen, daß da etwas nicht stimmt ... im Forum zufällig auf das Problem zu stoßen ... um auf den Befehl

```
ifconfig -a
```

 zu kommen um zu sehen wie eth0 plötzlich von udev umbenannt wurde,  

den Haarstreubenden NEUSPRECH Schnittstellenname enp1s2 oder irgend etwas ähnliches, erhielt, keine Sau weiß warum, ...

Wieso ließ man das nicht auf eth0 ....?

ODER warum erscheint das nicht in irgendeiner der  Doc's ?

Ich frage mich einfach wieso dieses Gnome3 nicht einfach ähnlich wie bei 

Enlightenment-16

und Enlightenment-17 

als separate Objekte laufen...

oder so daß man in der make.conf z.b. mit -gnome3 vor dem Gnome3 geschützt ist

naja das scheint wenigstens beim -systemd noch zu funktionieren

aber egal ich werde mich mal nach anderen Alternativen für gdm und gnome umschauen.

----------

## firefly

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So geschen auch bei meinem Lieblingsbeispiel aus der Episode "Hirnriss beim Häggar" mit der Netzwerkkarte als eth0 wie überall dokumentiert... diese plötzlich nach Update nicht mehr existiert ??
> 
> also um als Neuling oder Nichtwissender zu wissen warum de ETH0 nicht mehr existiert , um dann mit dmesg etc zu erkennen, daß da etwas nicht stimmt ... im Forum zufällig auf das Problem zu stoßen ... um auf den Befehl
> ...

 

Die Information das udev ab einer Version die nahmen für netzwerkdevices ändert stand/steht in einer "news" drin (2013-03-29  Upgrading udev to version >=200)

Wenn du den Hinweis nach einem sync gelesen hättest....

 *Quote:*   

>  eselect news read 15
> 
> 2013-03-29-udev-upgrade
> 
>   Title                     Upgrading udev to version >=200
> ...

 

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

```
$ cat /proc/cmdline

net.ifnames=0 root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext4 init=/sbin/systemd blacklist=nouveau systemd.unit=graphical.target acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux quiet systemd.show_status=1
```

 Der erste Parameter inaktiviert die neuen ifnames mit neueren udev/systemd Versionen!

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *mv wrote:*   

> Willkommen in Redhats schöner neuen Welt.

 

Und es ist eine zunehmend restriktive Welt. Wenn du einen Apple willst, musst du deren Hardware nutzen, wenn du dir einen neuen PC kaufest, musst du (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) Windows mitkaufen und wenn du Linux nutzen willst, musst du künftig systemd nutzen.

Redhat hat sich nicht damit begnügt ein weiteres Init-System anzubieten, es muss gleich ein halbes Linux-Core-System sein. Und das so verzahnt, dass es über kurz oder lang jeder nutzen muss. Mal vom völlig falschen Ansatz abgesehen - wer aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen Binar-Logs schreibt, hat seine Maske schon fallen lassen - ist systemd für mich das Paradebeispiel dafür wie man unter dem Deckmantel "freie Software" anderen sein Ding aufdrückt.

Sie können sich hinstellen und sagen: "Jungs, was wollt ihr jeder kann den Code einsehen und ändern". Nur müsste das jemand sein der sehr viel Geld mit mitbringt (und den Willen Redhat ordentlich in den Arsch zu treten), weil dieses System nicht mehr einfach so geändert werden kann. Und das weiß Redhat und auch LP der im Auftrag von Redhat handelt.

Ich habe systemd maskiert und werde es so lange es geht nicht nutzen.

Was passiert, wenn ich es nutzen muss wird man sehen. Vielleicht wechsle ich zu Windows - ist dann kein großer Unterschied mehr.

Denn die Freiheit den Windowmanager frei wählen zu dürfen, ist für mich etwas wenig Freiheit.

Jean-Paul

----------

## franzf

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Ich habe systemd maskiert und werde es so lange es geht nicht nutzen.
> 
> Was passiert, wenn ich es nutzen muss wird man sehen. Vielleicht wechsle ich zu Windows - ist dann kein großer Unterschied mehr.
> 
> Denn die Freiheit den Windowmanager frei wählen zu dürfen, ist für mich etwas wenig Freiheit.
> ...

 

Als ich Trouble hatte mit systemd und kde war ich auch kurz davor, auf dem Laptop wieder Windows zu installieren (und zu nutzen; die Installations-CDs hab ich noch) Hab dann gelesen, dass man sich auch nen OSX installieren könnte (Hackintosh). Hab dann aber erstmal versucht, ohne dem ganzen modernen Krimskrams auszukommen. Und das geht sogar ganz gut  :Wink:  Ich bin jetzt erstmal sicher, solange es Alternativen zu systemd gibt. Sollte es unter Linux unmöglich werden, installier ich mir ein BSD. Geht das nicht mehr muss ich überlegen, ob mir ein komplett proprietäres System lieber ist als ein offenes aber  im Kern von einem profitorientierten Unternehmen kontrolliertes. Ich denke jedoch, das wird noch einige Zeit dauern, falls es überhaupt so weit kommt  :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Als ich Trouble hatte mit systemd und kde war ich auch kurz davor, auf dem Laptop wieder Windows zu installieren (und zu nutzen; die Installations-CDs hab ich noch)

 

Ist schon irgendwie traurig als eigentlich überzeugter Linux-User solche Alternativen ins Auge fassen zu müssen. Aber ich denke, die vielen neuen Linux-User die systemd bringen soll werden Linux lieben. Man kann viele wilde Sachen machen und auf der Konsole kryptische Kommandos absetzen und das ist doch cool.  :Smile: 

Nur den Usern die Linux als wirklich freies System kennen und genutzt haben, wird das Herz bluten.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich denke jedoch, das wird noch einige Zeit dauern, falls es überhaupt so weit kommt 

  Aber du hast recht, schauen wir mal was dabei rauskommt.

Jean-Paul

----------

## schmidicom

Das systemd bald eine Notwendigkeit wird könnte schneller geschehen als hier manche glauben, seht euch mal dazu die letzten Beiträge in folgendem Bugreport #452162 an. Und trotzdem kann ich darin nichts schlimmes und erst recht keinen Freiheitsverlust erkennen denn systemd macht das gleiche wie init nur eben mit einigen optionalen Zusatzfunktionalitäten. Darüber hinaus bringt systemd einen seit langer Zeit dringend benötigten "roten Faden" durch alle Linux-Distributionen.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Die Notwendigkeit für systemd ergibt sich aber nur daraus, dass heutzutage jede noch so kleine und unbedeutende lib glaubt sie müsse 

<übertreibmodus ein>25 Abhänigkeiten haben und davon mindestens 5 zu systemd <übertreibmodus aus>.

Und dies ergibt dann auch gleich den Freiheitsverlust. 

Wenn ein System alternativlos nur noch mit einem Paket laufen kann, also alles in der Hand von drei/vier Entwicklern liegt - in LP's Hand, in Redhat's Hand - dann bedeutet das für mich einen enormen Freiheitsverlust. systemd wurde bewusst so angelegt, dass jeder der ein Linux laufen haben will es, früher oder später, nutzen muss. Man hat sich bewusst nicht damit zufrieden gegeben einfach nur ein weiteres Init-System anzubieten das man nutzen kann oder nicht.

Nein, es muss das komplette System kontrolliert werden.

Sorry, aber ich kann einfach nicht so viel Ignoranz aufbringen um hier keinen Freiheitsverlust zu sehen.

----------

## franzf

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das systemd bald eine Notwendigkeit wird könnte schneller geschehen als hier manche glauben, seht euch mal dazu die letzten Beiträge in folgendem Bugreport #452162 an. Und trotzdem kann ich darin nichts schlimmes und erst recht keinen Freiheitsverlust erkennen denn systemd macht das gleiche wie init nur eben mit einigen optionalen Zusatzfunktionalitäten. Darüber hinaus bringt systemd einen seit langer Zeit dringend benötigten "roten Faden" durch alle Linux-Distributionen.

 

Wie muss ich den bugreport interpretieren, um auf deine Schlüsse zu kommen? Ich sehe eigentlich nur das Problem, dass sich der daemon nicht detached. Dass das in systemd das normale Verhalten ist mag sein. Mag sein dass der Developer systemd verwendet und deshalb andere Systeme nicht testen kann. Da sollte sich jemand bemühen und das Problem Upstream melden...

Außerdem: Ich verwende kein Bluetooth. Wenn sich also herausstellen sollte, dass für die entsprechenden Pakete systemd erforderlich sein sollte, geht mir das am A... vorbei. Jaja... das ist nur der Anfang...  :Very Happy: 

Der rote Faden ist mir egal. Den hätte man auch anders haben können: Bei upstart oder openrc einsteigen. IMHO war der hauptsächliche Grund für die Existenz von systemd (den hab ich jedenfalls immer gelesen, wenn es darum ging zu rechtfertigen, dass systemd KEIN NIH-Produkt ist) ist "socket based activation". Das können andere auch, wie z.B. openrc. Nur packen die das nicht in den init-Prozess, sondern verwenden einen separaten Prozess.

Dass der systemd-Ansatz durchaus kritisch gesehen werden kann, liest man z.B. hier:

http://www.mail-archive.com/polipo-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00876.html

Und ich hab mir tatsächlich sagen lassen, dass man das ganze System zum Wackeln bringen kann, wenn man mal ein paar sockets löscht...

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wie muss ich den bugreport interpretieren, um auf deine Schlüsse zu kommen? Ich sehe eigentlich nur das Problem, dass sich der daemon nicht detached. Dass das in systemd das normale Verhalten ist mag sein. Mag sein dass der Developer systemd verwendet und deshalb andere Systeme nicht testen kann. Da sollte sich jemand bemühen und das Problem Upstream melden...

 

In diesem Fall mag das nur ein relativ unbedeutender Bug sein aber sowas wird in Zukunft sicher noch häufiger vorkommen und es wird vermutlich auch Developer geben die dann so etwas sagen wie "Was interessiert uns dieses OpenRC, nehmt gefälligst systemd wie alle anderen auch"

----------

## artbody

@firefly *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "news" drin (2013-03-29 Upgrading udev to version >=200)
> 
> Wenn du den Hinweis nach einem sync gelesen hättest.... 

 

hatte ich nicht gelesen, denn es gab zunächst für mich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen udev und eth0 ...

außerdem war in den Installations Dokus vor 2 wochen noch nichts von einer Namensänderung bei eth0 zu lesen

UND HEUTE IMMER NOCH NICHT !!!!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

```
Code Listing 2.23: Configure networking

livecd etc # cd init.d

livecd init.d # ln -s net.lo net.eth0

livecd init.d # cd ../conf.d

```

zudem liegen bei mir ab und an auch mal einige Monate zwischen einem Update.

Naja früher (1990 -200x) hatte  ich immer 2 gleiche Systeme am Start. Da wurde erst das eine mit Update versehen, und wenn alles funktionierte das andere Arbeitssystem.

Das gleiche habe ich inzwischen, mangels Systemsicherheit nach updates(das allein ist doch schon traurig), nun wieder eingeführt.

Gotts sei Dank, kann ich da nur sagen. DENN momentan hab ich hier einen alten Atlon für meine Tochter am updaten

sda

 OHNE SYSTEMD > Also da funktioniert soweit alles (inzwischen mit lightdm, anstatt gdm, als grafischem login und Enlightenment16 als WM )

sdb

 mit systemd 

alles (kernelconfig ....nouveau etc ... xorg.conf) ist gleich dem system auf sda

ABER systemd

systemctl enable  lightdm.service

Xorg.0.log

```

[    38.301] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled

[    38.301] (EE) No devices detected.

[    38.301] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    38.301] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    38.301] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 
```

.....

DUMMERWEISE kann man die logdatei von dmesg und journald NICHT mit einem normalen Texteditor wie nano lesen, ...

was mir ein posten von solchen Meldungen insofern unmöglich macht, weil ich nur mit dem ersten System eine grafische Oberfläche (also auch Firefox) habe. Auf dem 2ten ausschließlich Konsole.

Die ganzen USB Meldungen kamen im übrigen vom Kernel und können mit der option "quit" direkt in der grub.conf Kernel= .... Zeile unterdrückt werden.

naja die lesbare Datei /va/log/messages wird allerdings auch nicht mehr bedient... 

 :Embarassed: 

zu RatHead

Wie war KillerBillies Aussage

"wenn man ein System nicht vernichten kann, dann kaufen wir es (AktienGesellschaft Suse etc ...)

wenn das nicht geht unterwandert man das ganze .... und macht es für den Laien unbrauchbar" ... etc

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *jean-Paul wrote:*   

> und wenn du Linux nutzen willst, musst du künftig systemd nutzen. 

 Sagt wer? Leute, es wird nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Nur Gnome ist (mal wieder) anders und bestätigt (mal wieder), dass es seit je her "Broken-By-Design" ist. *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Das systemd bald eine Notwendigkeit wird könnte schneller geschehen als hier manche glauben,

 Glaub ich nicht.

Es werden sogar *neue* Systeme entwickelt.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-975382.html (Epoch, in Portage bereits enthalten.)

----------

## schmidicom

@Yamakuzure

Ich muss zugeben dieses epoch weckt auch mein Interesse, denn entgegen dem was einige denken mögen bin ich kein Unterstützer der "Linux only with 

systemd"-Strategie aber ich bin eben auch der Meinung das init im Museum mehr verloren hat als auf einem aktivem Betriebssystem.

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Gentoo in der VirtualBox.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *jean-Paul wrote:*   und wenn du Linux nutzen willst, musst du künftig systemd nutzen.  Sagt wer? Leute, es wird nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Nur Gnome ist (mal wieder) anders und bestätigt (mal wieder), dass es seit je her "Broken-By-Design" ist.

 

Generell: ja. Im Speziellen: nein  :Wink: 

Problem an der Sache dürfte werden, dass Gnome sehr viele libs kontrolliert, die in den meisten anderen großen DEs verwendet werden. Wenn sich da systemd festfrisst, kann es durchaus knapp werden. Dadurch dass KDE+OpenRC nicht mehr ordentlich nach nem Suspend funktionieren will bin ich zum Glück recht unabhängig: Solange urxvt (oder ein anderes Terminal) und vim unabhängig bleiben, kann ich arbeiten. Wenns dann noch nen Browser gibt bin ich glücklich  :Smile: 

Aber solange die Gnomies selber tönen "wir sind nicht von systemd abhängig. schreibt einfach euren eigenen logind-Ersatz", so lange denke ich wird man auch die Abhängigkeiten verschonen (hoffentlich... *Daumenkreuz*)

----------

## artbody

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   UND HEUTE IMMER NOCH NICHT !!!!
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml 
> 
> Da sollte man einen Bugreport schreiben: Der quickinstall-Guide wurde anscheinend vergessen. Inzwischen ist die Änderung nämlich sogar schon in der deutschen Übersetzung des Handbuchs zu finden: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1 (Notiz gleich zu Beginn des Kapitels).

 

Also der von dir angegebene Link enthält ebenfalls noch ETH0

```
Befehlsauflistung  1.1: Einen symlink von net.eth0 zu net.lo einrichten

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

und absolut nichts zu systemd

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Dadurch dass KDE+OpenRC nicht mehr ordentlich nach nem Suspend funktionieren will

 Was will denn bei dir nicht funktionieren? Bei mir läuft alles Bestens. Da ich meinen Arbeitslaptop auch unterwegs benutze, gibt es mindestens 5 Mal pro Tag Wakeup+Suspend (to Ram).

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @Yamakuzure
> 
> Ich muss zugeben dieses epoch weckt auch mein Interesse, denn entgegen dem was einige denken mögen bin ich kein Unterstützer der "Linux only with 
> 
> systemd"-Strategie aber ich bin eben auch der Meinung das init im Museum mehr verloren hat als auf einem aktivem Betriebssystem.
> ...

 Meines auch, aber ich hatte leider noch keine Zeit Epoch auszuprobieren.  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Dadurch dass KDE+OpenRC nicht mehr ordentlich nach nem Suspend funktionieren will Was will denn bei dir nicht funktionieren? Bei mir läuft alles Bestens. Da ich meinen Arbeitslaptop auch unterwegs benutze, gibt es mindestens 5 Mal pro Tag Wakeup+Suspend (to Ram).

 

Das Power Profil wird nicht korrekt gesetzt. Dadurch treten folgende bescheuerte "Betriebsmodi" auf:

* Laptop regelt ständig die Monitorhelligkeit runter, obwohl Netzteil dran ist

* Laptop macht kein Powermanagement (Monitorhelligkeit, notfalls suspend), wenn KEIN Netzteil dranhängt.

Du kannst das triggren, indem du z.B. den Laptop mit eingestecktem Netzteil schlafen legst, danach das Netzteil ziehst und den Rechner wieder aufweckst.

Bugreport: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317260

----------

## ulenrich

Verallgemeinernd kann man sagen, dass es ein immanenter "Nachteil" des Fortschritts ist, wenn alte und bewährte Techniken nicht mehr benutzt werden und aussterben. Dies ist gerade eine Folge der freien Wahl, in diesem Falle einer Wahl von Upstream Entwicklern.

Wenn man als Vergleich die historische "Abwahl" des Ostblocks als System zugunsten des Kapitalismus sich anschaut, war dies eine Voraussetzung dort für die Entwicklung des Internets etc. Man sieht aber auch, dass mit dem Verschwinden einer Alternative sich der ungezügelte Kapitalismus mit seinen ausbeuterischen Löhnen unterhalb des Existenzminimums wieder zeigen kann in einer Art, wie es vor dem ersten Weltkrieg üblich war.

Also bin ich für die Pflege alter Technik, auch wenn deren Notwendigkeit aufgehoben wurde. Insbesondere wenn genügend Freiwillige vorhanden sind, sollte dieses Extra doch möglich sein. Oder ist die ganze Aufregung im Forum nur Shitstorm Gerede? 

Auch wenn der Linux Kernel mit cgroups-v2 irgendwann einmal systemd als Voraussetzung erzwingt, wird das nächste Debian Release einen Linux Kernel haben, der ohne systemd auskommt. Damit ist ein pflegender Upstream für den Linux Kernel ein paar Jahre auf jeden Fall vorhanden.

Wenn man das Upstream systemd Git verfolgt, ahnt man, dass ein systemd intrinsischer dBus kommt, dessen Vorteil wohl bald von anderen Projekten aufgegriffen wird. Ich sehe also die Abhängigkeit von systemd wachsen, auch wenn Debian auf Upstart setzen sollte.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Verstehen kann ich den Unmut über so einen Zwang zur Migration eines neuen Systems. Doch seien wir mal ehrlich. Viele dieser Unternehmen die an Open Source Software arbeiten entscheiden sich (noch) nicht deswegen ein Systemd zu verpflichten weil sie uns ärgern wollen. Sondern weil sie ihre Software effizienter weiterentwickeln möchten.

Von daher finde ich das schon in Ordnung. Wir bei Gentoo sind besonders verwöhnt. Natürlich müssen wir schon mal was neu kompilieren und verschwenden viel Zeit und Energie. Aber im Grunde verändert sich bei uns sehr wenig. Mein Gentoo läuft schon seit 10 Jahren rund, aber ich wage dann auch mal was neues. Auch wenn ich mich dann wieder beklage (wie bei diesem offenen Brief am Anfang!) habe ich mich langsam an Systemd gewöhnt. Kinderkrankheiten habe ich noch nicht alle behoben weil ich aktuell sehr viel Arbeiten muss und mich dann nicht so sehr mit Gentoo/Linux beschäftige.

Als nächstes muss ich auch auf Grup 2.0 umsteigen und nach Weihnachten auch mit den NFtables. Die Windows-Nutzer beklagen sich eigentlich nicht über Gnome, besonders für "Gelegenheits Linuxer" ist Gnome 3 toll. Ich richte ihnen natürlich die Programme ein, erklärte ihnen das mit der Windows-Taste und "der Maus oben Links in die Ecke schieben" und selbst die Rentner können den PC sehr einfach benutzen.

Programme die man starten will lassen sich übrigens einfach Links in die Schnellstartleiste ziehen.

Es müssen halt immer wieder neue Standards her wie in einem System verfahren wird wenn man mit der Zeit gehen oder bleiben will. Ob und wie schnell es sich dann durchsetzt hängt aber bei Linux von dem Nutzen ab, der Dokumentation und ob man es einfach anpassen kann.

artbody

Das soll jetzt nicht wie ein Vorwurf klingen. Aber ich hatte in meiner Gentoo-Anfangs-Phase ein Problem das ich bei einem update des Init-Systems die Konfigurations-Dateien überschrieben oder falsch angepasst hatte. War ja Anfänger. Seit dem beachte ich Änderungen am Init-System und anderen Dingen die mein Linux davon abhalten können ordentlich zu Booten mit großer Sorgfalt (deswegen habe ich auch noch keine Grub 2.0 Migration vollzogen ;).

Bevor ich mich mit Systemd erprobte habe ich also erst mal ein Backup des Systems gemacht und mich auf mehreren Seiten über Systemd informiert. Sowohl im Archlinux-Wiki, in der Offiziellen Dokumentation usw... ich gebe zu die Gentoo-Dokumentationen sind aktuell noch nicht so perfekt. Mir fehlt teilweise auch der Überblick um da die Dokumentationen zu verbessern sonst würde ich mich da mit einbringen. Aber generell können einige Fettnäpfchen umschifft werden wenn man vorher länger durch die Dokumentationen schweift.

Etwas bei dem ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ist folgendes: Systemd konfiguriert sich teilweise von selbst beziehungsweise die Gentoo Betreuer arbeiten auch noch das es besser wird und in Zukunft wohl eine Migration lediglich ein "emerge systemd" wird.

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Sagt wer? Leute, es wird nichts so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird.

 

Das sage erstmal nur ich.  :Smile: 

Du hast nicht unrecht, aber systemd hat einfach eine andere Dimension. Das hier ist kein HAL mehr. HAL war der erste Schuss der nicht getroffen hat.

Der zweite Schuss wird sitzen - epoch, upstart, ... hin oder her. 

Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass in absehbarer Zeit systemd zumindest installiert sein muss, auch wenn du ein anderes Init-System verwendest, eben weil es zu tief ins System eingreift

und zu viel davon abhängt.

@ulenrich,

mir geht es nicht darum irgend einen alten Sch..ß zu bewahren, sondern darum eine Dino-Software zu verhindern.

L.P. redet zwar immer so heilig wie super und modular sein System sei, aber warum hat er nicht die Eier systemd wirklich in Einzelteilen (es sind mittlerweile recht viele) bereitzustellen so dass jeder entscheiden kann was er nutzen will und was nicht Nicht weil er es nicht könnte, sondern weil er befürchten müsste dass ihm die Felle davon schwimmen.

Er will das komplette System kontrollieren (Einheitssystem und Einheits-Distri) um Linux auf den Desktop zu bringen. Und ich befürchte, dass genau dieser Schuss nach hinten losgeht, weil es schon zwei Systeme gibt die jahrzehnte Vorsprung haben. Das künfige Linux wird sich durch NICHTS unterscheiden und ganau das könnte tötlich sein.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Doch seien wir mal ehrlich. Viele dieser Unternehmen die an Open Source Software arbeiten entscheiden sich (noch) nicht deswegen ein Systemd zu verpflichten weil sie uns ärgern wollen. Sondern weil sie ihre Software effizienter weiterentwickeln möchten. 

 Sotfware die von einem Init-System abhängt hat für mich eh keinen Wert. Jaja, die bieten dann "Open Source" an wie es systemd auch ist. 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Systemd konfiguriert sich teilweise von selbst beziehungsweise die Gentoo Betreuer arbeiten auch noch das es besser wird und in Zukunft wohl eine Migration lediglich ein "emerge systemd" wird.

 Ich bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, ob ich so etwas will, aber ich denke eher nicht.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*    *franzf wrote:*   Dadurch dass KDE+OpenRC nicht mehr ordentlich nach nem Suspend funktionieren will Was will denn bei dir nicht funktionieren? Bei mir läuft alles Bestens. Da ich meinen Arbeitslaptop auch unterwegs benutze, gibt es mindestens 5 Mal pro Tag Wakeup+Suspend (to Ram). 
> 
> Das Power Profil wird nicht korrekt gesetzt. Dadurch treten folgende bescheuerte "Betriebsmodi" auf:
> 
> * Laptop regelt ständig die Monitorhelligkeit runter, obwohl Netzteil dran ist
> ...

 Komisch. Ich kenne das seit diverser Versionen. Ich muss dann "/etc/init.d/laptop_mode restart" ausführen. So schön ich die automatischen Einstellungen von laptop_mode auch sind, dass es beim Aufwachen "dazwischenfunkt" ist unangenehm. (Obwohl ich seit dem Update auf KDE-4.11.4 laptop_mode nicht neu starten musste.) *mv wrote:*   

> Die Okkupation bzw. Neuschreiben bestehender freier Software in schlecht und Aufpfropfen dieses Drecks auf alle Benutzer, die nicht Millionen Euro Unterstützung im Hintergrund haben, hat mit "Fortschritt" genau gar nichts zu tun.

 Hört, hört! *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass in absehbarer Zeit systemd zumindest installiert sein muss, auch wenn du ein anderes Init-System verwendest, eben weil es zu tief ins System eingreift und zu viel davon abhängt.

 Also da oute ich mich mal als "Frevler" uns sage: "Halb so wild." ... solange ich (noch?) ein anderes Init-System (*meiner* Wahl) verwenden darf/kann. Kommt doch immer wieder vor. Wofür muss ich LVM2 haben, obwohl ich keine logischen Volumes verwende? Nur mal so am Rande als kleines Beispiel.

Dreckig wird das aber eben bei den Low-(End|Mem|HD)-Systemen, bei denen ein nutzloser Dienst/Daemon mehr oder weniger halt einen Unterschied macht. (Wir "Power-Linuxer", die den unnötigen Dienst nicht *wollen*, sind ja schnell zu vernachlässigende "Einzelschicksale". *pfft*) *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> L.P. redet zwar immer so heilig wie super und modular sein System sei, aber warum hat er nicht die Eier systemd wirklich in Einzelteilen (es sind mittlerweile recht viele) bereitzustellen so dass jeder entscheiden kann was er nutzen will und was nicht Nicht weil er es nicht könnte, sondern weil er befürchten müsste dass ihm die Felle davon schwimmen. 

 Ja, vielleicht. Vielleicht hatte aber bislang auch niemand bei der ganzen Pinky and the Brain-Show Zeit, dass ordentlich umzusetzen... *mv wrote:*   

> Ihnen bleibt ja nur die Alternative, Gnome und systemd zu streichen und alle Alternativen selbst zu programmieren, oder halt Redhat hinterherzuwatscheln. 

 Oder, wie hier im Forum schon öfters behauptet (_keine_ Ahnung, obs stimmt) wurde, eine alternative logind-Implementation schreiben. Kann für ein Unternehmen ja nicht so schwer sein. (ubuntu soll ja (angeblicherweise) bereits daran arbeiten, logind genau deshalb in upstart zu integrieren. *mv wrote:*   

> Ein Unternehmen, das "die" (wenn die "vertikcal integration" abgeschlossen ist: die einzige) Schnittstelle kontrolliert und nach Gutdünken ändern kann, kann die dafür zugeschneiderten Produkte schneller und teurer verkaufen.

 Du vergisst, dass die Schnittstelle dank Open Source auch allen Anderen zur Verfügung steht, und das Alleinstellungsmerkmal in Form von Verpflichtungen als Bumerang zurückkommen könnte.  :Wink: 

----------

## artbody

Also ich hab heute mal noch ne Oracle-Solaris VM aufgesetzt. Die haben auch soweit ich gesehen hab das initsystem und Gnome2 bin ja gespannt wie die reagieren.

Allerdings haben die NUR Gnome   :Laughing: 

Naja bei mir ist Gnome nun auch GESTORBEN 

enlightenment und lightdm mit altem init.d > funktioniert   :Wink: 

----------

## ulenrich

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> @ulenrich,
> 
> mir geht es nicht darum irgend einen alten Sch..ß zu bewahren, sondern darum eine Dino-Software zu verhindern.

 

- Sch..ß

Hey, der alte Scheiss ist das was bis jetzt hauptsächlich benutzt wird und bewährt ist. Und es mag sein, dass es dem fortgeschrittenen Anwender im Sinne von LFS mehr Freiheiten gewährt. Warum sieht es keiner, dass da ein kulturelles Erbe des Anfangs der Computerei bewahrt werden will.

- Dino

Extrem optimiertes Skelett, beste Technik für die Atmung, ein Stoffwechsel, der fast ohne Wasser auskommt. Das sind die Dinos von heute: Vögel

Du meintest sicher Dino im Sinne von T-Rex, der aber nicht einmal den ersten großen Asteroideneinschlag überlebte  :Smile:  In diesem Sinne wird auch systemd sterben, wenn es eine Dino T-Rex Architektur hat und es einen Sicherheitsimpakt gibt. Hoffen wir, dass wir uns dann noch an unser bewährtes Erbe erinnern werden und es wiederbeleben können  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> L.P. redet zwar immer so heilig wie super und modular sein System sei, aber warum hat er nicht die Eier systemd wirklich in Einzelteilen (es sind mittlerweile recht viele) bereitzustellen so dass jeder entscheiden kann was er nutzen will und was nicht

 

Kann doch schon jeder jetzt machen: systemctl mask <service>

Am Auseinanderpflücken im Sinne von udev,logind etc als alleinständig hat er einfach kein Interesse, da fehlt das Hauptanliegen (vertikale Integration): Bei Udev macht er es wohl nur (oder besser in diesem Falle Kai Sievers), weil er es machen muss. Im Falle von Logind macht es Canonical.

 *Quote:*   

> Er will das komplette System kontrollieren (Einheitssystem und Einheits-Distri) um Linux auf den Desktop zu bringen. 

 

L.P. will sich als bester Entwickler erweisen, der es fertig bringt die bestmögliche vertikale Integration des Linux Systems darzustellen. Eitelkeit oder/und Karriereplanung sind dahinter und keine kriminelle Verschwörung. Der Desktop ist - auch von seinem Hauptsponsor Redhat her - nicht das Ziel an sich, nur ein Nebenprodukt, wenn überhaupt.

Ziel von Redhat ist natürlich mit journal ein vom Administrator unfälschbares Logsystem. (Performance ist nicht das Ziel, sondern nur ein PR Argument.). Das ist hilfreich für große Organisationen gegen Whistleblower. Und mit nspawn die Partitionierbarkeit der Server der Großkunden. Es gibt sicher noch mehr konkrete Ziele technischer Art, die Redhat mit systemd verfolgt. Aber die Weltherrschaft in Sachen Linux ist dies noch lange nicht. Und es soll sogar schon ein Google Alternativ-Zugangsystem geben in Sachen cgroups-v2. (@mv du hast Recht, denn cgroups-v1 werden sicher noch ein duzend Jahre gepflegt werden müssen, weil die ABI nunmal da ist, aber sie ist depreciated. Die spannenden neuen Sachen werden die zweite Version benutzen [*]). Aber wollen wir Google als Wahlalternative wirklich? Oder, noch schlimmer, weil technical broken, Canonical? Dann lieber Redhat, von denen ich weiss, dass sie auf Server spezialisiert sind und nicht mit dem Datenklau bei naiven Heimanwendern ihr Geld verdienen wollen.

[PS edit *] Mir fällt gerade ein/auf: Weil Cgroups-v2 noch gar nicht implementiert sind, aber die "depreciated" Ankündigung schon mündlich öffentlich gemacht wurde vom Kernel Entwickler, ist im Moment eine noch größere Verführung zu systemd vorhanden, wenn Projekte auf eine Zukunfts sichere zwischen-API per systemd hoffen, mit der sie schon jetzt arbeiten können. Aber das ist auch nicht eine Schuld von L.P. Und der Experte bin ich da sicherlich auch nicht.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Aber die Weltherrschaft in Sachen Linux ist dies noch lange nicht.

 Entschuldigung, den musste ich jetzt einmal rauspflücken. Denn genau das scheint ja die Kernangst zu sein. Erinnert sich jemand an das Spiel "XBill"? Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit mit "XLennart" eine neue Version rauszubringen?  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Jup, und wenn Großkunde "Foo" das Projekt von "Bar" benutzt, wird RedHat sich hüten deren Wünsche ("Bar" in diesem Fall) abzuschlagen.

Ich verstehe, worauf du hinaus willst. So ein Szenario ist leider durchaus denkbar, klar. Ich wollte nur auf genau den Punkt hierüber: "Aber die Weltherrschaft in Sachen Linux ist dies noch lange nicht.", hinaus.

Allerdings ist ein Nicht-RedHat-Kunde aus Unternehmenssicht selbstverständlich für RedHat ersteinmal irrelevant. (Wer zur Hölle tut sich dieses Monster denn ohne fürstliche Bezahlung *freiwillig* an?) Aber RedHat kann tun was sie wollen, die Weltherrschaft bleibt unerreichbar. (Es sei denn alle FOSS-interessierten Entwickler auf diesem Planeten versterben allesamt ganz plötzlich.)

----------

## artbody

Also noch was ganz seltsames auf einer Gentoo VM mit systemd

Mein Dateimanager (worker) 

kann normalerweise Dinge in einem xterm Fenster ausführen  (gzip .. tar ...) 

und u.a auch das Öffnen von angeklickten Dateien mit einem vorgegebenen Editor (scite) ... etc

also 

```
su root  ...

xterm
```

user  = ROOT ! Nun bringt mir das folgende Fehlermeldung ... 

```
 ~ # worker

sh: /tmp/worker-root/worker0575862638: Keine Berechtigung

sh: /tmp/worker-root/worker2583558345: Keine Berechtigung

sh: /tmp/worker-root/worker41537517757: Keine Berechtigung

```

sollte doch normal alles funktionieren 

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Twisted Evil: 

kann das sein, daß systemd IRGENDWIE da mit /tmp etwas völlig (ver)zugesperrtes macht?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also erstmal ist "su" [S]uper[U]ser, also immer root. *man su wrote:*   

> Wenn su ohne username aufgerufen wird, wechselt es standardmäßig zu Root.

 Wenn ich "su root" bei mir ausführe, klappt das nicht:

```
 ~ $ su root

Passwort: 

su: Fehler bei Authentifizierung

 ~ $ su

Passwort: 

 ~ #
```

Ansonsten, root ist root und darf alles:

```
 ~ # touch /tmp/foo

 ~ # chmod 0000 /tmp/foo

 ~ # l /tmp/foo

---------- 1 root root 0 10. Dez 12:23 /tmp/foo

 ~ # echo "blah" >> /tmp/foo

 ~ # cat /tmp/foo

blah

 ~ # l /tmp/foo

---------- 1 root root 5 10. Dez 12:24 /tmp/foo

 ~ # rm /tmp/foo

 ~ # l /tmp/foo

ls: Zugriff auf /tmp/foo nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 ~ # 
```

aaaalso bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, dass "worker" (Directory Opus 4 hab ich als Original zu Hause rumliegen.  :Wink:  ) bei dir unter einer anderen UID läuft.

was gibt denn "ls -lh /usr/bin/worker" zurück?

... hmmm... DirOpus ... hmmm... Ich merge mir das mal.

----------

## franzf

Wie bindest du /tmp ein? fstab? Oder lässt du das systemd automatisch managen?

Ich hatte da nämclih seinerzeit auch ein dämliches Problem. Nach einem Druckerupgrade (brother -> brother) resultierte jede Druckanforderung im Ausspucken von hunderten leeren Blättern. Hat mich viel Zeit gekostet herauszufinden, dass systemd mein /tmp, das über fstab eingebunden war, bei einem Neustart nicht gereinigt hatte. Darin lagen noch einige Druckaufträge vom alten Drucker (der hat die danke defekter Trommel nicht mehr geschafft), die der neue Drucker nicht ordentlich abfertigen konnte.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Testhalber in der fstab die Zeile, die für /tmp zuständig ist, auskommentieren um den systemd-Automatismus zu aktivieren (vorsicht, ist dann ein RAM file system), oder über die tmpfiles-config das Löschen für /tmp aktivieren.

Das ganze scheint aber nicht so 100% koscher zu sein. z.B.:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=490676

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ... hmmm... DirOpus ... hmmm... Ich merge mir das mal.

 *UÄhhrg*... Sah DirOpus wirklich so grottig aus? Egal. Es funktioniert bei mir als root. (Aber Dolphin mit Splitview ist irgendwie schicker...)

Ich kann in der config (/root/.worker/config) nichts Auffälliges entdecken.

Auch das doppelt anklicken einer Textdatei öffnet bei mir einen xterm mit vim und der Datei.

Ich mache da wohl irgend etwas falsch. Wie genau kommt es bei dir zu dem Fehler?

@franzf: Mein /tmp:

```
 ~ $ mount | grep ' /tmp '

/dev/zram4 on /tmp type ext4 (rw,strictatime,commit=600,commit=0,commit=0)

 ~ $ df -h /tmp/.

Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf

/dev/zram4      2,0G    3,3M  2,0G    1% /tmp
```

 ZRAM kann ich sehr empfehlen. Und mit zram-init aus dem mv overlay ist es kinderleicht einzurichten.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   ... hmmm... DirOpus ... hmmm... Ich merge mir das mal. *UÄhhrg*... Sah DirOpus wirklich so grottig aus? Egal. Es funktioniert bei mir als root. (Aber Dolphin mit Splitview ist irgendwie schicker...)

 

[OT] Falls ich mal nen filemanager jenseits von cd/ls oder VimCommander brauch, nehm ich ranger. Der ließe sich auch in vim integrieren, allerdings komm ich da mit VimCommander besser zurecht (obwohl ich das zweite Panel bisher nie gebraucht hab  :Wink: )[/OT]

----------

## ulenrich

Also: die Weltherrschaft im Bereich Server streben sie schon an, wenigstens als die technologische Spitze. Was gibt es da als Konkurrenz zu Redhat:

SuSE ? 

Canonical ??

Google - verteiltes Rechnen, verteilte Datenbanken, das Interessante Firmen intern lange Zeit.

Oracle !!! Die benutzen eine Redhat Linux Kopie als unbreakable Oracle Linux mit Extras, was in Sachen Emotionalität bei Redhat das Blut zum Kochen bringen dürfte.

----------

## ulenrich

Ich würde gerne nochmal auf meine Idee des technologischen Menschheitserbes zurückkommen. Es hat bei Euch und im englischen Forum keinerlei Widerhall bekommen. Diese Idee erscheint mir soo naheliegend:

Vor ein paar Wochen gab es in 3sat eine ganze Nacht Dokumentationen über Renaissance Parks in Italien, die meist von reichen Leuten mit sehr viel Aufwand archäologisch in einen Ursprungszustand entwickelt und gepflegt werden. Manche dieser "fanatischen" Eigentümer, die ihr ganzes Leben für eine Idee einsetzen, halten diese Parks offen für die Öffentlichkeit: Museo Vivo! Was hätte die ganze Anstrengung für einen Sinn, wenn der Park nicht leben dürfte, war die Begründung.

Sicherlich wird alte Linux Technik als totes Archiv und tar gzippt ohne große Anstrengung irgendwo aufbewahrt werden. Aber als angewandte Technologie, angepasst an heutige Sicherheitsbelange, auf moderner Hardware laufend und benutzbar von nicht Fachleuten: Das wäre einer "cultural Linux Heritage Foundation" wert und fände sicherlich auch Sponsoren bei Institutionen, die sich ihrer geschichtlichen Grundlagen bewußt bleiben möchten. 

Ich will nicht provozierend behaupten, dass dies jetzt und heute schon der Fall ist: Aber vielleicht kann kaum einer sehen, dass das was eben noch die "Technik der Zukunft" war, morgen schon das kulturelle Erbe sein wird ... Im Gegenteil wäre solcherart Archäologie heute noch ein Selbstläufer, weil sie noch gar keine zu sein braucht.

Und für die Benutzer eines "traditionellen" Linux Zweiges wird es Vorteile gegenüber dem öde eingehegten Mainstream systemd Linux geben, von denen wir heute noch nichts ahnen können.

----------

## artbody

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wie bindest du /tmp ein? fstab? Oder lässt du das systemd automatisch managen?
> 
> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Testhalber in der fstab die Zeile, die für /tmp zuständig ist, auskommentieren um den systemd-Automatismus zu aktivieren (vorsicht, ist dann ein RAM file system), oder über die tmpfiles-config das Löschen für /tmp aktivieren.
> 
> 

 

Ah ok hier lag der Fehler ... 

fstab

```

/tmp .... 

```

auskommentiert und geht ...DANKE dir   :Very Happy: 

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *UÄhhrg*... Sah DirOpus wirklich so grottig aus? Egal. Es funktioniert bei mir als root. (Aber Dolphin mit Splitview ist irgendwie schicker...) 
> 
> 

 

Ich find den worker ok, ist klein schnell konfigurierbar ...und für die meisten Dateiaktionen supper.

Dolphin hab ich grad am aufspielen, hatte seit jahren kein kde-* mehr auf meinem Rechner .. schau ich mir mal an

----------

## franzf

Ich halte von dem Gedanken rein gar nichts. Es ist vielleicht "alte Technik", aber sie funktioniert, wird das auch in Zukunft tun. Desweiteren wird sie gewartet (evtl. über Erweiterungen/Wrapper: schau dir mal diese Tabelle im gentoo wiki an, dann siehst du, was openrc alles "mit der alten Technik" möglich macht.)

Und nur weil systemd eine Neuentwicklung ist und weil es viele Supertoll finden, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es technologisch so weit voraus ist. (Stichwort "socket based activation" - siehe oben)

Ein anderes Beispiel:

C ist ein Programmiersprachen"Dino". C++ ist kompatibel zu C, erlaubt aber vieles mehr (RAII, typesafety+performance durch templates statt void*-Geschubse, ordentliche Objektorientierung), trotzdem wird noch viel in C geschrieben - z.B. auch systemd. Dass ich C# nicht erwähne liegt daran, dass die Spezifikation durch kein unabhängiges Gremium entsteht, sondern quasi nur aus Microsofts Feder. Ebenso D. Wann schickt man endlich C ins Museum?

Bezügl. dem Ansichreißens vieler Komponenten (udev, bald dbus) wird immer angeführt, die Komponenten würden so eng miteinander agieren und die Entwicklung wäre daurch einfacher, möchte ich mal sagen:

Qt geht gerade genau den anderen Weg: Der monolithische Sourceklotz wird in unterschiedliche Repositories aufgespalten. Qt ist um ein Vielfaches größer als systemd, trotzdem sagen die, das wird dadurch nicht unwartbar...

Es liegt also (mal wieder) nur an den Entwicklern. (Unfähigkeit oder Wille zur Macht oder sonstwas muss also die Ursache sein.)

----------

## franzf

 *artbody wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Wie bindest du /tmp ein? fstab? Oder lässt du das systemd automatisch managen?
> 
> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Testhalber in der fstab die Zeile, die für /tmp zuständig ist, auskommentieren um den systemd-Automatismus zu aktivieren (vorsicht, ist dann ein RAM file system), oder über die tmpfiles-config das Löschen für /tmp aktivieren.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Keine Ursache  :Smile: 

Ist es denn früher gegangen, also ohne systemd?

Wäre interessant, wie der dolle mount-service die Platte einbindet. Also Zeile wieder einkommentieren, Neustarten und mit mount schauen, was los ist.

----------

## firefly

eventuell war /tmp auch noexec gemounted.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:51 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

@ulenrich, bitte genau lesen, bevor Du Schlussfolgerungen machst. @mv hat genau umgekehrt, nicht die Gegner (Red Hat) als jüdisch im Charakter diffamiert, sondern er hat sie als Nazi-Methoden-Anwender diffamiert.

Den abstrakten Vergleich finde ich zwar hart, aber erlaubt. Wie soll man sonst aus der Geschichte seines Volkes was lernen?

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Stop, mir geht das hier alles zu schnell.

Es ist auch zu schade hier eine Verschwörung zu sehen. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu naive oder nicht direkt "in" der Aktuellen Diskussion. Ich verstehe die bedenken von MV, auch seinen Aldi-Vergleich. Auch halte ich die ganze Problematik für bemerkenswert.

Trotzdem habe ich den Eindruck das es sich um ein "Missveständnis" handeln muss oder um Auswirkungen vor denen die parteien Angst haben, weil Maintainer nur rar sind und nicht unendlich viel Zeit mit bringen.

Generell ist Open Source doch so das dritte Einblicke haben und auch einen Fork machen können wenn sie denken das Projekt geht in die falsche Richtung. Bei Gnome 3 und der Systemd Sache hatte ich immer mehr das Projekt es fehlt den Gentoo-Betreuern an Maintainern die genug Zeit aufwenden die Änderungen zu verstehen und auseinander zu Pflücken. Dachte "es ist nicht die Aufgabe" der Gnome-Anhänger die Systemd vorantreiben, eine möglichst hohe Modularisierung anzubieten.

Das feine Gentoo-Use-Flag Verfahren findet bei anderen Projekten ja auch nicht bis ins letzte Detail statt. Die Pro Systemd Argumentation war ja auch, das hier ein System geschaffen wird das sich um Season und Log und so weiter Kümmert bevor das eigentliche System was dahinter Steht komplett hoch gefahren ist. Es ist ein bisschen wie UEFI mit einem Grafischen Interface und Maus. Man braucht es nicht direkt, aber es ist doch kein Problem wenn man es mit anbietet oder?

So wie ich das verstanden habe kann man beides noch Nutzen, nur Gnome nicht mehr ohne. Auf einem Server und Co bleibt dann openrc vielleicht auch noch und Systemd wandelt eher zu Desktopsystemen. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Jeder der andere "Module" in Systemd haben möchte kann diese Dienste doch bestimmt noch austauschen, wie es schon bei OpenRC ging.

Aktuell fehlt dazu allerdings noch der Support weil es im Anfangsstadium ist oder nicht? Systemd möchte diese Punkte (zumindest für den Desktop) vereinen damit die Administratoren nicht diesen Sysvinit-Skript-Jungle zwischen vielen verschiedenen Linux-Typen haben. Grundsätzlich finde ich das begrüßenswert. Wir klagen doch alle auch immer über Consolekit als Session-Manger. Warum ist der neue Ansatz mit Systemd so schlecht? Hier wird doch kein Binärblob ins System installiert... oder doch?

 *mv wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Tatsachen beschrieben, dass die ursprünglichen Autoren und Maintainer durch verschiedene Manöver aus ihrem eigenen Projekt vertrieben/geekelt wurden, die neu eingesetzten Maintainer von Redhat sind und die ehemals freien Projekte hauptsächlich im Sinne von Redhats Machtpolitik führen (was mir besonders sauer aufstößt: Unter Daherlügen von falschen "technischen" Gründen, die von technisch Unversierteren wie Dir wiederholt nachgeplappert werden und daher trotz ihrer Unrichtigkeit in Gemeingut übergehen). 

 

Das ist in der Tat ein Problem und auch eine Praxis die ich nicht in Ordnung finde. Doch warum "forked" ein Team dann nicht einfach?

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

So und jetzt wäre es vorzüglich wenn sich ulenrich und mv wieder lieb haben würden indem beide jeder jedem eine krasse Ohrfeige vor der Tür geben und anschließend zusammen ein Bier in einem Fussballstadion vernichten würden.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Sagt mal Leute, was ist denn hier los?

Da lässt man euch EINEN Tag allein... Kinnings, das geht so nicht!

mv hat sich mißverständlich ausgedrückt, das erkannt und sich entschuldigt. Was ist mit dir, ulenrich? Das gute Beispiel schritt schließlich schon voran.  :Wink: 

Zurück zum Thema:

@mv: Darum ging es mir nicht.

 *mv wrote:*   

> die Projekte werden von Redhat an sich gerissen, und der FOSS-interessierte Entwickler hat nicht die Resourcen, sich dagegen zu wehren

 Mag sein, dass RedHat irgendwo Entwickler "weggeekelt" hat, aber gehen die dann alle in Rente? Und was heißt "an sich reißen" und "dagegen wehren"?

Das klingt, als wenn RedHat Schläger mit Keulen und Bomberjacken zu den Entwicklern nach Hause schickt, und deren SourceForge/GitHub Logindaten aus ihnen rausprügeln lässt.

 *mv wrote:*   

> Die von Gnome weggeekelten Leute z.B. haben ja dann einige der Alternativprojekte wie Mate aufgebaut, aber durch Mangel an Resourcen sind sie nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.

 

Und worum geht es denn bei einem eigentlichen Freizeitprojekt wie Gnome/Mate? Was heißt denn da "Konkurenzfähig"?

Ich muss doch nur konkurrenzfähig sein, wenn ich mit meinem Produkt Geld verdiene, dass ich benötige, um mein Unternehmen (und damit das Produkt) am Leben zu erhalten und ggf auszubauen.

RedHat ist ein Unternehmen, dass Geld verdienen möchte. Verständlich. Aber ein einfaches "Aldi-Prinzip", das zeigte Oracle bereits ganz deutlich, funktioniert eben auch nur bedingt. (Themen OpenOffice -> LibreOffice, und MySQL -> MariaDB)

Es geht mir auch nicht darum, was man jetzt und hier mit Gnome und systemd tun kann/soll/darf/müsste, mir geht gnome geflissentlich am Allerwertesten vorbei. Ich bin einfach nur der Meinung, dass es immer eine Wahl gibt. Will RedHat nun nach Microsoft und Apple nachziehen? Vielleicht. Und? Manch einer kampiert vor einem Apple-Store, um als erster das brandneue Gerät mit erstaunlich toll vermarkteter, aber im Schnitt der Konkurenz zwei Jahre hinterherhinkender Technik für viel zu viele iEuros zu ergattern. Und? Muss ich das auch tun? Nö.

Aber RedHat ist nicht Apple. Oder Microsoft. Und Gnome ist nicht die Welt. Gnome ist eines von vielen DEs. (Eines mit einem furchtbaren Workflow, wie ich finde).

Natürlich sind die Methoden daneben. Aber es muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er/sie das nun ausprobieren/tun/nachmachen/plappern will, oder nicht.

... Und Pinky and the Brain werden ewig weiter an ihreren Weltherrschaftsträumen werkeln...

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich sehe gerade, dass man einen Teil meines Textes durchaus so verstehen könnte, als wäre ich ein fieser Apple-Hasser, der Apple-User per se für Schwachmaten hält. Bin ich auch. ( * ) "Retina Display"? Reiner Marketingname. In Sachen Displayauflösung hinkt Apple mitlerweile der Konkurenz hinterher. Fingerabdrucksensor? Kalter Kaffee, siehe Motorola Atrix. iOS7 ? Naja. Hübscher Mashup von WindowsPhone und Android.( ** ) Und der Vergleich zwischen Herstellungskosten und Verkaufspreis ist bei Apple seit je her ohne Worte.

Sorry für das massive OT. Aber der andauernde Hype (negativ wie positiv) um systemd und Gnome erinnert mich stark an Apple. Es ist halt nicht alles Gold was glänzt, und es ist nicht alles Mist was stinkt.

( * ) : Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich halte das Hochgejubele für übertrieben, und würde niemals auch nur einen Cent für ein Apple-Produkt ausgeben. Aber wer mit seinem iPhone, iPod, iPad, iKaffee oder iKlopapier glücklich ist, solls nutzen. Wenn's passt, dann passts!

( ** ) : Aus dem verlinkten Artikel mal ein kleiner Abschnitt, der meine Haltung recht gut wiedergibt. Einfach mal "iOS" und "Android" durch etwas Passenderes, wie "KDE" und "Gnome", oder "openrc" und "systemd" ersetzen: *Kilian wrote:*   

> Wenn Freund X mit iOS besser kann, dann habe ich nichts dagegen, dass er stolz sein iPhone 5 präsentiert. Aber wenn Freund X mich herunterbuttert, weil ich Android nutze, dann hat dieser den Sinn von Fortschritt und Konkurrenz nicht ganz verstanden.

 

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aber RedHat ist nicht Apple. Oder Microsoft.

  Auf Linuxverhältnisse übertragen schon.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Aber wer mit seinem iPhone, iPod, iPad, iKaffee oder iKlopapier glücklich ist, solls nutzen. Wenn's passt, dann passts! 

  Genau. Die Meinung habe ich auch. Es soll jeder nutzen dürfen, was er für richtig hält.

Nur wenn jemand den "Trick" gefunden hat, mich daran zu hindern das nutzen zu können was ich will, dann werde ich ungehalten und dann passt es eben nicht mehr.

Das "Argument", es wäre ja nicht so, weil man (noch) alternativen hat kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Zum einen stört mich das Wort "noch" und zum anderen ist es einfach nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen, wenn es vollzogen ist. 

Mir reicht das einfach nicht.

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bell

Verzeih mir mein schlechtes Englisch, aber ich las mal dort alles durch und hatte nicht das Gefühl dass dort Dir jemand zur Seite springt.

Ist das Thema Juden in Deutschland wirklich so tabu dass jeder der es erwähnt gleich in die Nazi-Schublade reingesteckt wird? Während die Deutschen die Juden in die Lager gebracht haben, haben die Russen die in Russland lebenden Deutschen in die Lager gebracht. Meine Vorfahren gehörten dazu, und jetzt bin ich in Deutschland ein Russe. Damit habe ich jedoch kein Problem denn ich kann drüber stehen.

Ich finde es traurig dass die Fehler des dritten Reiches totgeschwiegen werden müssen, weil das Thema tabu ist und nur sehr vorsichtig angefasst werden darf. Vergessene Fehler können sich schnell wiederholen. Diese Komplexe muss Deutschland ablegen. In anderen Ländern erzählen Minderheiten Witze über die eigene Minderheit. In Deutschland ist man gleich ein Nazi, wenn man überhaupt irgend etwas über irgend eine Minderheit sagt. Das ist krank.

mv hat sich für seinen harten Vergleich entschuldigt. Ich finde jedoch harte Vergleiche sind ok. denn die bringen Menschen zum Nachdenken. Aber da das erwähnte Thema in Deutschland ja tabu ist, @mv, Du hättest wohl besser einen anderen Vergleich zu Propaganda bringen können. Propaganda gab es ja zu Genüge, nicht nur in der Vergangenheit.

----------

## mv

 :Arrow: Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Aber RedHat ist nicht Apple. Oder Microsoft.  Auf Linuxverhältnisse übertragen schon.

 Wieso? Sind die diversen anderen Distributoren weggestorben als ich nicht hingesehen habe?

Naja, gut, RedHat ist, auf Linux bezogen, schon einer von den ganz Großen, und wenn man mal in die Kernel-COMMITS schaut, sieht man da schon recht häufig @redhat-Adressen. So ganz aus der Luft gegriffen erscheint der Vergleich dann doch nicht. *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Nur wenn jemand den "Trick" gefunden hat, mich daran zu hindern das nutzen zu können was ich will, dann werde ich ungehalten und dann passt es eben nicht mehr.

 da habe ich natürlich vollstes Verständnis für.

Derzeit ärgert mich jedoch im englischsprachigen Teil des Forums sehr, dass es so einige Leute gibt, die zwar heiß daherschimpfen, aber auf die Fragen wer sie denn jetzt wie und vor Allem woran hindert/beeinflusst/sabotiert etc. nur ausweichend reagieren und keine Angaben machen. Und wehe man schließt daraus, dass das dann ja nicht so schlimm sein kann, wenn der-/diejenige gar keine Aussage über konkrete Konsequenzen machen kann. Dann ist man gleich ein RedHat-/Poettering-Fanboy und mit systemd verheiratet. *tzz* ( * )

@bell: Es kommt immer auf das "wie" an. Aber dennoch bin ich gegen eine generelle Tabuisierung. Bei "Russlanddeutschen" und "Spätaussiedlern" finde ich, dass diese selbst entscheiden sollten. Deutsch? Russisch? Beides? Seine/Ihre Wahl, und die habe ich zu respektieren.

@mv: Ich weiß, dass ich dich damit jetzt unglaublich nerve, aber könntest du bitte zu den Stichwörtern "unterschwellige Propaganda" und "unterschwelligen Diffamierungen" außerhalb des Juden/Nazi-Assoziations-Mißverständnisses Beispiele bringen? Also das, was überhaupt zu diesem harten vergleich geführt hat?

Hintergrund: Irgendwie verliere ich immer mehr den Faden in diesem Gewirr hochgekochter Emotionen. So langsam verstehe ich nicht mehr, worum es hier (Englisch wie Deutsch) eigentlich geht. Meine Befürchtung geht dahin, dass bald niemand mehr weiß, was das eigentliche Thema ist/war, und nur noch um des Streits wegen gestritten wird...

( * ) PS Ich halte mich fern von RedHat, mag Poetterings Ideen zwar vom Grundprinzip, nicht jedoch die Umsetzung, und habe keinerlei systemd-Installation irgendwo rumliegen. Nur damit das mal klar ist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   So und jetzt wäre es vorzüglich wenn sich ulenrich und mv wieder lieb haben würden indem beide jeder jedem eine krasse Ohrfeige vor der Tür geben und anschließend zusammen ein Bier in einem Fussballstadion vernichten würden. 
> 
> Meine Antwort gibt es nur auf englisch, wenn mir hier niemand zur Seite springt:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7460308.html#7460308

 Entschuldige bitte wenn ich das so überdeutlich sagen muss, aber was ist DAS denn bitte? Meine Güte du musst ja einen Blutdruck >500 und einen Puls von 1000 gehabt haben, als du das geschrieben hast! So ein grausames Englisch habe ich ja noch nie von dir gesehen. Oh Weia!

Echt, mann, komm mal runter! Trink grünen Tee und bleib dem Forum ein paar Tage fern, ehrlich!

Denn, wenn du so schreibts, versteht niemand mehr, worum es dir eigentlich geht, und wird annehmen, dass du das auch nicht tust, sondern einfach nur Recht haben willst. Aber das ist so eine Sache...

----------

## schmidicom

Mal ganz nebenbei gefragt: Ist den Pottering und/oder RedHat wirklich so schlimm wenn es um das ablehnen von Ideen/Wünschen geht die nicht aus den eigenen Reihen stammen?

Und ich will jetzt keinen aus der Ecke springen und "JA!" rufen hören sondern ein "Ja" mit konkretem Beispiel. Außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen das eine gewisse "Sturheit" wohl schlicht nötig ist wenn ein solches Projekt auf mehreren Distributionen genau gleich etabliert werden soll.

----------

## ulenrich

[edit] alles gelöscht, war eine sinnlose Streiterei mit mv.

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  ... 

 

Im Sinne eines zukünftigen friedlichen Miteinanders folge ich dem Beispiel von @mv und lösche auch meine Antwort an Dich. Wirst Du gutheissen, denke ich. Nur noch soviel: Ich hatte Puls.Last edited by ulenrich on Fri Dec 13, 2013 6:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mv

 :Arrow:   Alle Beiträge dieses Threads sind gelöscht, um einen fruchtlosen Streit zu beenden.Last edited by mv on Fri Dec 13, 2013 6:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Was haltet ihr denn von folgendem Kommentar? http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/send/20592/comm/551637/performanz-tipps.html

Die Kommentare auf Pro-Linux sind in der Regel nicht sehr lesenswert, aber bei diesem bin ich ziemlich aufgeschreckt. Wenn das mit dem Journald (was wohl Teil von Systemd ist) stimmen sollte, habe ich echt Angst, dass sowas mal in meinem System werkelt (tut es ja schon, aber mir waren die Ausmaße nicht so bewusst). Ich bin zwar mit meinen Systemen auf Systemd umgestiegen, aber nur weil ich bisher eher Vorteile darin sah. Bei so etwas läuft es mir aber kalt den Rücken runter.

----------

## franzf

Keine Ahnung, was ich davon halten soll... Bei mir war es umgekehrt, systemd verbrauchte hunderte MB an RAM, ab und zu wurde das auf die Platte geschrieben und hat dabei eine gefühlte Ewigkeit Platte und CPU voll ausgelastet. War so auch nicht hinnehmbar.

Meine Einschätzung: Es gibt irgendwo ein Rädchen, das man drehen kann um das Cache/Write-Verhältnis einzustellen. Ala "Sammle 40MB Logs oder warte n Sekunden, dann schreibe das Log auf die Platte".

----------

## Fijoldar

Danke für die Meinung.

Ich habe gerade aus Interesse bei mir mal geschaut. Ich bin etwa im Juli auf Systemd umgestiegen. Der erste Eintrag im Journal ist  

```
-- Logs begin at Mo 2013-07-15 21:03:10 CEST, end at Mi 2013-12-18 11:32:59 CET. --

```

Journalctl hat netterweise extra eine Option sich den Festplattenbedarf anzeigen zu lassen. Bei mir sind in einem halben Jahr knapp 570MB angefallen. Das finde ich schon ordentlich. Das sind schließlich nur Log-Files. 

```
journalctl --disk-usage

Journals take up 567.4M on disk.
```

D.h. auf ein Jahr gerechnet fällt über 1GB an Logfiles an. Das scheint mir dann irgendwie doch etwas zuviel zu sein. Habt ihr ähnliche Werte?

----------

## mrsteven

systemd-journal auf RasPi: Hat nach 14 Tagen 32MB RAM (RSS) für sich vereinnahmt (wohlgemerkt: Für einen Logger!), journalctl ist furchtbar langsam. Schrott, aber Poettering will ja nicht, dass man das Teil deaktiviert.

Angenommen ich würde jetzt GNOME 3 verwenden wollen: Dann müsste ich mein Gentoo auf systemd umstellen und hätte dann auch gleich diesen nutzlosen Binärlogger mit an Board, der nur sinnlos Ressourcen frisst. Das ist eine direkte Konsequenz dieses vermurksten Designs von systemd: Anstatt eine Sache gut zu tun macht das Teil irgendwie alles und das auch noch nicht besonders gut.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn man journald mit der Standardkonfiguration daddeln lässt braucht man sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn der langsam wird und scheinbar viel Speicher verbraucht, vor allem nicht wenn man eine ziemlich große Platte verbaut hat. Ohne Konfiguration in "/etc/systemd/journald.conf" geht journald (gemäß freedesktop.org) nämlich davon aus das er 10% vom der Partition auf der die Logs liegen für sich beanspruchen darf. Das wurde also bedeuten das bei einer Platte von 500GB ein 50GB großes Binary-Log enstehen könnte, das wär mal ein Log...  :Wink: 

----------

## ulenrich

```
# grep -v -e'^#' /etc/systemd/journald.conf;journalctl --disk-usage

[Journal]

Storage=persistent

Compress=no

Seal=no

SplitMode=login

SyncIntervalSec=12

RateLimitInterval=1m

RateLimitBurst=500

SystemMaxUse=444M

SystemKeepFree=111M

SystemMaxFileSize=6M

RuntimeMaxUse=256M

RuntimeKeepFree=64M

RuntimeMaxFileSize=128M

MaxRetentionSec=6days

MaxFileSec=4days

ForwardToSyslog=no

ForwardToKMsg=no

ForwardToConsole=no

# ---- edit

Journals take up 12.7M on disk.
```

a) Fedora ist "known beta" bei Release

b) Alles was von Gnome bekannt ist, schreit "Der Desktop ist tot!"

c) Beides zusammen benutzt von jemand, der kaum Ahnung hat: GAU

d) Einiges von systemd-208 ist wohl doch nicht "ready prime time":

Ich beobachte das upstream systemd git. Auf dem Weg zu systemd-209 wurde dort sehr heftig gebaut an zwei Sachen, die Vorbedingung für "prime time" sind, die lange schon hätten perfekt sein müssen:

- fstab parse und mount

- journald Flut Prevention

Systemd-209 hat schon eine sehr lange Phase in seiner Entwicklung ohne Release durchschritten. Ich sehe dort kdbus kommen. Anscheinend nicht ohne Probleme, sonst hätte es längst ein Release gegeben. Eigentlich sollte es ein Maintainance Release systemd-208.1 geben, um die "prime time" Issues zu lösen. Aber an einem "stable" Zweig hat anscheinend niemand Interesse. Leider!Last edited by ulenrich on Wed Dec 18, 2013 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Mir geht es aber jetzt nicht um irgendwelche Speicherplatzprobleme. Genug freien Speicher habe ich. Ich bin vielmehr davon überrascht, dass überhaupt so viele Daten durch einen Logger anfallen. Wenn ich den Speicherplatz reduziere, ändert das ja nichts an dem Datenfluss. Der bleibt ja weiterhin so hoch. Es wird nur mehr gelöscht. Es würde höchstens Performance Probleme erklären. Aber über sowas kann ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht beklagen. Selbst bei mehreren Hundert MB rennt hier journalctl absolut schnell.

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gäbe, journald etwas zu bändigen. Weil momentan loggt der bei mir alles, aber auch wirklich alles. Jeder kleine Befehl, den ich eingebe, wird geloggt. Ich habe hier quasi eine persönliche NSA auf meinem Rechner, die mich punktgenau überwacht  :Smile: . Die Funktionen, die journald mitbringt, sind schon cool und praktisch, aber die Menge an Daten, die dabei entsteht, ist schon gruselig.

----------

## ulenrich

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> praktisch, aber die Menge an Daten, die dabei entsteht, ist schon gruselig.

 In den Zeiten, wo du keine Probleme hast mit deinem System, einfach: Storage=volatile

und alle log level Parameter niedrigst, auch in der Kernel .config (oder in der Grub kernel cmdline)

----------

## Fijoldar

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> In den Zeiten, wo du keine Probleme hast mit deinem System, einfach: Storage=volatile

 

Das ist interessant, danke! Gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass du mit Grub Parameter loglevel=X meinst? Welcher wäre denn da empfehlenswert, wenn man wirklich nur die wichtigen Infos benötigt, z.B. Error Meldungen?

----------

## ulenrich

Keine Ahnung, musst du mal schauen, ob es geht:

grep -A 3 -i level /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

